# Italiani nel Mondo



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Sulla scia della discussione sul come si vive in Cina ho pensato di creare un topic sugli italiani all'estero in modo da avere impressioni e opinioni su come si vive in determinati paesi.

@galianivatene Sei stato accontentato 

P.S.

Non so se è la sezione giusta, nel caso spostate il topic.


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

bello questo topic, credo ci siano molti fratelli rossoneri che vivono all’estero


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

tu dove vivi esattamente @Darren Marshall ?


----------



## Simo98 (7 Marzo 2022)

Seguo con curiosità, soprattutto per sapere come si vive in paesi culturalmente distanti da noi come in oriente
Anche se parlare dell'esperienza a Dubai/Shangai/Singapore/Mosca è come descrivere l'Italia parlando da Milano


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Seguo con curiosità, soprattutto in per sapere come si vive in paesi culturalmente distanti da noi come in oriente
> Anche se la vita a Dubai/Shangai/Singapore/Mosca è come dire di descrivere l'Italia vivendo a Milano


io in passato ho vissuto diversi anni a Xi’An, nell’ovest della Cina, e viaggio parecchio attraverso il Paese, da diversi anni, di cui conosco molto bene la lingua. È un paese molto esteso, composto da 56 etnie, quindi non si finisce mai di apprenderlo, ma un po’ di esperienza per poter parlare di come si vive in Cina, al di là della vita dell’expat medio, penso di averla accumulata.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Non ci vivo più ma ho trascorso gran parte della mia vita in Germania.

Hanno come tutti i popoli pregi e difetti, ma in loro i pregi superano i difetti, mentre da noi esattamente il contrario.

Amano la puntualità, le regole, hanno uno spiccato senso civico, e un rispetto per il prossimo molto presentè. 

Qualche difetto: freddi nei rapporti interpersonali, anche se mai ineducati.

P.s le donne sono meglio le nostre


----------



## Marilson (7 Marzo 2022)

seguo


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non ci vivo più ma ho trascorso gran parte della mia vita in Germania.
> 
> Hanno come tutti i popoli pregi e difetti, ma in loro i pregi superano i difetti, mentre da noi esattamente il contrario.
> 
> ...


quale è la cosa che ti è mancata di più dell’Italia quando eri lì?


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> seguo


Inghilterra, giusto?


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sulla scia della discussione sul come si vive in Cina ho pensato di creare un topic sugli italiani all'estero in modo da avere impressioni e opinioni su come si vive in determinati paesi.
> 
> @galianivatene Sei stato accontentato
> 
> ...


Bel topic, complimenti 

Io ormai da piu` di dieci anni vivo in Slovacchia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> tu dove vivi esattamente @Darren Marshall ?


Mi sono trasferito negli Stati Uniti a Settembre, precisamente a Boston.

Come tutti i posti ci sono pro e contro anche qui.

Tra i pro:

Il lavoro, partendo dal fatto che ci sono lavori veramente per tutti e che chi non lavora non lo fa perché non vuole lavorare. La meritocrazia nel campo lavorativo è un punto cardine della società americana, se sai fare il tuo lavoro i risultati arrivano.

I servizi essenziali funzionano alla perfezione, quando abitavo a Roma per fare un esempio capitava di avere la spazzatura che si accumulava fino a formare una vera e propria montagna per strada, qui cascasse il mondo ogni lunedì passano a ritirare la spazzatura.
Se hai un guasto alla linea internet ed è necessario un intervento in casa ti inviano il tecnico nel giro di due ore ed hai risolto.

La burocrazia in ogni campo è ridotta all'osso, non ci sono rotture di scatole infinite, la regolamentazione di ogni cosa è chiara, le tempistiche che danno generalmente sono rispettate.

Agli americani non frega nulla di dover giudicare nessuno o di prestare attenzione agli altri per il modo di essere o di vestire, vedo spesso gente andare a fare colazione letteralmente in pigiama come se nulla fosse e nonostante sia un po' stravagante la gente si fa i fatti suoi.

Sembrerà una sciocchezza ma la cortesia e l'educazione dei commessi nei negozi o di qualsiasi altro lavoratore a contatto col pubblico è veramente incredibile, abituato in Italia dove purtroppo la maggioranza é perennemente incazzata all'inizio pensavo mi stessero prendendo in giro, invece sono realmente così.


I contro:

La vita in certe città è molto cara, certamente gli stipendi sono adeguati ma ci sono cose incredibilmente care, tra tutte andare a mangiare fuori. Se non vai in un fast food dove i prezzi sono bassi devi prepararti a spendere molto.

Il cibo è buono se sai dove andare, certi posti si spacciano per italiani ma sono una roba non commestibile.
Se vai a fare la spesa devi stare attento a scegliere il posto giusto, alcuni supermercati sono al limite della perfezione con prodotti di qualità, altri rasentano l'illegalità con prodotti che non venderebbero neanche al mercato di Whuan (si fa per scherzare).

Molti lavori impediscono una vita sociale attiva, la maggioranza degli ambienti lavorativi ti costringe a non avere un attimo di pausa ed il fatto di avere i locali che al massimo sono aperti fino alle 2:00 non rende facile la vita (anche perché sono tra l'altro pochi quelli aperti fino alle 2:00 la maggioranza a mezzanotte chiude).

Il clima del New England non è propriamente mediterraneo, quindi o vi fate piacere gli inverni rigidi oppure cadrete nella depressione più totale e rimpiangerete di non esservi trasferiti in Florida.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Marzo 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> quale è la cosa che ti è mancata di più dell’Italia quando eri lì?


Beh ci sono andato a 8 anni, quindi la percezione del Italia era ancora minima.

Diciamo che da noi si mangia meglio, bersi un cappuccino dopo cena non è il massimo per dire LOL.

Dal Italia mi mancava il Milan anche se ero piccolo, diciamo che invece che della Germania mi mancano molto più cose.

Tu dove sei? Se mi posso permettere.


----------



## Mauricio (7 Marzo 2022)

@Darren Marshall 
Posso chiederti che lavoro fai? O almeno l’ambito. Per trasferirti hai quindi prima trovato lavoro e ti fai sponsorizzare per avere un visto temporaneo? 
Non voglio entrare nella tua vita privata (ovviamente), ma mi interessava capire come riuscire ad andare in USA.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi sono trasferito negli Stati Uniti a Settembre, precisamente a Boston.
> 
> Come tutti i posti ci sono pro e contro anche qui.
> 
> ...


Penso che molte cose dei pro si possono riscontrare anche nei tedeschi, come burocrazia al osso il non giudicare nessuno ecc.

Anche loro sin capaci di andare a fare colazione. In pigiama anzi anche a cena.lol.

Le donne poi l'estetica la curano poco, mettono la prima cosa che trovano.
Le nostre se non mettono la borsetta in tinta con le scarpe non escono.lol.

Mai stato in America ma come popoli avranno tante cose simili con i tedeschi.


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Marzo 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Bel topic, complimenti
> 
> Io ormai da piu` di dieci anni vivo in Slovacchia.


Descrivi in 2 parole la Slovacchia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> @Darren Marshall
> Posso chiederti che lavoro fai? O almeno l’ambito. Per trasferirti hai quindi prima trovato lavoro e ti fai sponsorizzare per avere un visto temporaneo?
> Non voglio entrare nella tua vita privata (ovviamente), ma mi interessava capire come riuscire ad andare in USA.


Dopo aver chiuso la mia attività in Italia (avevo un affittacamere in centro a Roma) a causa del covid, ho deciso di sfruttare finalmente la mia laurea (lettere e filosofia). Ora Insegno italiano in una scuola privata.

Per quanto riguarda il visto lavorativo, ho avuto la fortuna di avere mia moglie con doppia cittadinanza, dato che il padre è statunitense, quindi ho avuto diritto a chiedere la green card in quanto sposato con un cittadino americano.

Altrimenti devi trovare un azienda che ti faccia i documenti per poter vivere qui.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sulla scia della discussione sul come si vive in Cina ho pensato di creare un topic sugli italiani all'estero in modo da avere impressioni e opinioni su come si vive in determinati paesi.
> 
> @galianivatene Sei stato accontentato
> 
> ...


Io al momento vivo in italia, ma ho vissuto a Bruxelles quando lavoravo al EP.
Ebbene si, un oscuro burocrate europeo 
Città bellina, ma lercia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Penso che molte cose dei pro si possono riscontrare anche nei tedeschi, come burocrazia al osso il non giudicare nessuno ecc.
> 
> Anche loro sin capaci di andare a fare colazione. In pigiama anzi anche a cena.lol.
> 
> ...


Qui per quanto riguarda le donne dipende, per la vita di tutti i giorni non prestano molta attenzione al vestiario, ma se si tratta di andare anche solo a cena fuori con qualcuno si organizzano neanche fosse un matrimonio.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (7 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Descrivi in 2 parole la Slovacchia.



i pregi principali del posto direi che sono, come avete citato voi in precedenza, tutto quello che riguarda la burocrazia, l'assistenza e tutti i servizi forniti (trasporti, tempo libero...) .
Sono tante cose, a volte piccole a volte grandi, che sommate, pero`, rendono abissale la qualita` di vita con l'Italia, almeno per me.
Se volete nel dettaglio vi potrei fare diversi esempio molto significativi...
Poi il mercato del lavoro sta cambiando anche qua, ma fino a poco era normale trovare offerte di tempo indeterminato (dopo periodo di prova di 3 mesi) anche appena usciti dal ciclo di studi. 
La zona di Bratislava e`, negli ultimi anni, la regione, dopo la Baviera, con i piu` alti tassi di crescita in europa...tirano su un grattacielo al mese.
La gente e` tranquilla, sia nella vita provata, sia nella vita lavorativa (dove anni di socialismo hanno sicuramente avuto un impatto culturale)
I difetti: 
- non e` il posto piu` bello del mondo...pero` l'efficienza e la funzionalita` e` massima...i paesggi dell'italia ce li scordiamo 
- i prezzi stanno sfuggendo di mano
- non esiste l'estate, puoi trovarti 7 gradi a Ferragosto.


----------



## Mauricio (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io al momento vivo in italia, ma ho vissuto a Bruxelles quando lavoravo al EP.
> Ebbene si, un oscuro burocrate europeo
> Città bellina, ma lercia.


Abbiamo qualcuno collegato ai poteri forti, siamo in una botte ei


Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dopo aver chiuso la mia attività in Italia (avevo un affittacamere in centro a Roma) a causa del covid, ho deciso di sfruttare finalmente la mia laurea (lettere e filosofia). Ora Insegno italiano in una scuola privata.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il visto lavorativo, ho avuto la fortuna di avere mia moglie con doppia cittadinanza, dato che il padre è statunitense, quindi ho avuto diritto a chiedere la green card in quanto sposato con un cittadino americano.
> 
> Altrimenti devi trovare un azienda che ti faccia i documenti per poter vivere qui.


Ok grazie, per cui con i relatives è abbastanza facile, mi pare di capire.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (7 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Penso che molte cose dei pro si possono riscontrare anche nei tedeschi, come burocrazia al osso il non giudicare nessuno ecc.
> 
> Anche loro sin capaci di andare a fare colazione. In pigiama anzi anche a cena.lol.
> 
> ...


 Qua l'estetica delle donne e` curata nei minimi particolari e come dici te, Germania e Repubblica Ceca sono spesso riportati come esempi da non seguire e scherniti


----------



## wildfrank (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dopo aver chiuso la mia attività in Italia (avevo un affittacamere in centro a Roma) a causa del covid, ho deciso di sfruttare finalmente la mia laurea (lettere e filosofia). Ora Insegno italiano in una scuola privata.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il visto lavorativo, ho avuto la fortuna di avere mia moglie con doppia cittadinanza, dato che il padre è statunitense, quindi ho avuto diritto a chiedere la green card in quanto sposato con un cittadino americano.
> 
> Altrimenti devi trovare un azienda che ti faccia i documenti per poter vivere qui.


Più che fortuna diciamo che c'hai visto lungo  è una virtù pure quella.


----------



## Devil man (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi sono trasferito negli Stati Uniti a Settembre, precisamente a Boston.
> 
> Come tutti i posti ci sono pro e contro anche qui.
> 
> ...


Io ho la possibilità di andarmene in Florida con la mia famiglia.. mi sono messo un ultimatum se il greenpass rimane anche il prossimo inverno faccio le valgie..

è la parte del lavoro che mi spaventa di più, come hai detto tu *" Il lavoro, partendo dal fatto che ci sono lavori veramente per tutti " *essendo io un grafico credo che il mio ramo sia saturo in America, poi in Florida, mare e pensionati non credo ci sia molto nel mio campo e avendo 34 anni mi scoccerebbe reinventarmi..nuovamente.

quindi, dubbi ne ho già qualcuno, ma spero fortemente di non dover fare purtroppo questo salto.. perchè preferisco molto di più la qualità della vita in Italia rispetto a quella americano ultra competitiva e consumista.


----------



## bmb (7 Marzo 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Qua l'estetica delle donne e` curata nei minimi particolari e come dici te, Germania e Repubblica Ceca sono spesso riportati come esempi da non seguire e scherniti


La domanda fondamentale è solo una. Quanto la danno?


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Io ho la possibilità di andarmene in Florida con la mia famiglia.. mi sono messo un ultimatum se il greenpass rimane anche il prossimo inverno faccio le valgie..
> 
> è la parte del lavoro che mi spaventa di più, come hai detto tu *" Il lavoro, partendo dal fatto che ci sono lavori veramente per tutti " *essendo io un grafico credo che il mio ramo sia saturo in America, poi in Florida, mare e pensionati non credo ci sia molto nel mio campo e avendo 34 anni mi scoccerebbe reinventarmi..nuovamente.
> 
> quindi, dubbi ne ho già qualcuno, ma spero fortemente di non dover fare purtroppo questo salto.. perchè preferisco molto di più la qualità della vita in Italia rispetto a quella americano ultra competitiva e consumista.


Però alt, io ti parlo per il Massachusetts, dove abito io. Non ti so dire se l'ambiente lavorativo in Florida sia lo stesso, gli USA sono molto differenti da uno stato all'altro.


----------



## Devil man (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Però alt, io ti parlo per il Massachusetts, dove abito io. Non ti so dire se l'ambiente lavorativo in Florida sia lo stesso, gli USA sono molto differenti da uno stato all'altro.


si si era solo per citare che probabilmente mi toccherà andare.. e il mio timore è appunto il lavoro..


----------



## sunburn (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il clima del New England non è propriamente mediterraneo, quindi o vi fate piacere gli inverni rigidi oppure cadrete nella depressione più totale e rimpiangerete di non esservi trasferiti in Florida.


Io l'avrei messo al primo posto tra i contro, tipo scritto in grassetto rosso coi teschi di fianco... 
Scherzi a parte, io mi son trovato bene, ma ci son stato solo un anno per studio-lavoro ed ero in ambiente accademico, quindi un po' un caso a parte.


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi sono trasferito negli Stati Uniti a Settembre, precisamente a Boston.
> 
> Come tutti i posti ci sono pro e contro anche qui.
> 
> ...


Grazie della bella descrizione, interessante, provo a seguire il tuo schema, anche per facilitare possibili raffronti.

Pro:

vivere in Cina significa vivere in un paese tendenzialmente giovane, sia anagraficamente che sociologicamente. È un Paese in cui le cose cambiano ad un ritmo vorticoso: dalle mode, alla paesaggio urbano, alle abitudini (basta pensare alla velocità in cui tutto è stato digitalizzato ed il contante è sparito dalle nostre vite). Vivere in un Paese così significa essere immersi in una atmosfera di generale atteggiamento positivo nei confronti del futuro, a patto di reggerne la pressione.

A livello lavorativo per uno straniero chiaramente esiste la possibilità di accedere a business interessanti. Tuttavia è un ambiente abbastanza “wild”, dove occorre essere lavorativamente parlando creativi, perché ci si trova a fare spesso le cose per “la prima volta”, con rischi ed opportunità annesse. A livello di welfare, ci sono stati grossi cambiamenti: livello di tassazione comparabile all’Italia, sanità di base universale (ma livello sperequato), età pensionabile a 55/60 anni, con pensioni per lo più retributive e ponderate rispetto al salario medio locale (della specifica città). Sistema buono per i redditi bassi, più penalizzante per quelli elevati. A molti expat questo rompe, ma io credo sua equo così.

A livello culturale chiaramente la distanza è molto grande. Non è per tutti. Tuttavia, tra gli aspetti positivi c’è senz’altro una grande cultura dell’ospitalità, ed una certa tolleranza culturale per lo straniero (a meno che non infrangi appositamente tabù, non sei tenuto necessariamente a prestarti a regole di etichetta rigide… fai un po’ come ti pare).
Il Paese è immenso, i paesaggi naturali estremamente vari, e la sua storia profondissima, è un mondo nel mondo: se piace la scoperta, non si finisce mai.

A livello di servizi, tutto è molto dozzinale ma negli ultimi cinque anni il potenziamento, la digitalizzazione della burocrazia ha ribaltato completamente uno dei peggiori difetti di questo Paese. La burocrazia rimane superiore per esempio a quella dei Paesi anglosassoni per mole, ma è molto efficiente ed è diffusa un certo orientamento al servizio, per quanto riguarda la pubblica amministrazione. Luci e ombre, comunque. 

Contro: 

l’ambiente è inquinato. Migliorato sensibilmente negli ultimi anni, ma ci vorranno un paio decenni per raggiungere standard europei.

Stessa cosa per il cibo: la qualità dei prodotti alimentari, sebbene aumentata dal 2016 in poi, è tendenzialmente più bassa, fatta eccezione ovviamente per i beni di importazione e limitate eccellenze locali (che costano).

Ambiente di lavoro non sempre adatto ad un sano bilanciamento vita-lavoro. Io sono fortunato, ma guardandomi intorno vedo gente guadagnare troppo poco, o lavorare troppo. Soprattutto a nei grandi centri. 

Sistema educativo troppo pesante per i bambini e poco stimolante la creatività ed il pensiero critico. È in atto una riforma per quanto riguarda il primo aspetto, per il secondo… ripassare dopo. 

Il sistema politico -ma anche la cultura confuciana alla base- ha creato una società molto conformista, in cui il pluralismo è ridotto. Il modo di comunicare delle persone opinioni ed emozioni pertanto è profondamente diverso, e richiede anni di avvicinamento culturale. Molti cinesi sono stati all’estero, ma preservano -a differenza di altri- spesso una loro matrice culturale che o piace o non piace. Alcuni scimmiottano un po’ pateticamente la cultura occidentale, per distinguersi, e la cosa può essere un po’ … imbarazzante. Non è certamente per tutti.


----------



## Marilson (7 Marzo 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Inghilterra, giusto?



si, Londra


----------



## vota DC (7 Marzo 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> i pregi principali del posto direi che sono, come avete citato voi in precedenza, tutto quello che riguarda la burocrazia, l'assistenza e tutti i servizi forniti (trasporti, tempo libero...) .
> Sono tante cose, a volte piccole a volte grandi, che sommate, pero`, rendono abissale la qualita` di vita con l'Italia, almeno per me.
> Se volete nel dettaglio vi potrei fare diversi esempio molto significativi...
> Poi il mercato del lavoro sta cambiando anche qua, ma fino a poco era normale trovare offerte di tempo indeterminato (dopo periodo di prova di 3 mesi) anche appena usciti dal ciclo di studi.
> ...


In che senso i prezzi sfuggono di mano? Non costa più 30 centesimi a pallina il gelato?


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> si, Londra


allora Londra.

Io ho origini nel Buckinghamshire, ma sono cresciuto in Italia


----------



## wildfrank (7 Marzo 2022)

Nessuno vive in Portogallo dove si dice ci sia l'Eden dei pensionati italiani? Scusate se la domanda è"interessata".


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Agli americani non frega nulla di dover giudicare nessuno o di prestare attenzione agli altri per il modo di essere o di vestire, vedo spesso gente andare a fare colazione letteralmente in pigiama come se nulla fosse e nonostante sia un po' stravagante la gente si fa i fatti suoi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pensi che questa “tolleranza” verso gli altri sia propria di Boston in particolare, ci sono luoghi che fanno eccezione o un po’ dappertutto negli Usa è così?

Gli italo-americani hanno devastato il mondo, non solo l’America Come va la pizza con l’ananas qui in Cina… riesci a cucinare italiano a Boston? Io fino a 5/6 anni fa avevo rinunciato completamente, da 2/3 mi è molto più facile (a Shanghai) trovare gli ingredienti giusti… certo, costa tre volte che in Italia…


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Beh ci sono andato a 8 anni, quindi la percezione del Italia era ancora minima.
> 
> Diciamo che da noi si mangia meglio, bersi un cappuccino dopo cena non è il massimo per dire LOL.
> 
> ...


attualmente, in Cina. 

Il Milan -e questo forum- è uno dei miei modi preferiti per sentirmi un po’ a casa, tra amici, specie ora che non si può viaggiare facilmente indietro. 

Anche se svegliarmi alle 4 del mattino per poi vedere buscarle dal Siena mi fa girare le… doppiamente


----------



## Mauricio (7 Marzo 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Grazie della bella descrizione, interessante, provo a seguire il tuo schema, anche per facilitare possibili raffronti.
> 
> Pro:
> 
> ...


Mi piace fare domande “scomode”: ma vivere in una sorta di democrazia autoritaria non è penalizzante? Magari per un adulto uomo di mondo come te probabilmente no, ma se avessi dei figli da far crescere e studiare lì, l’opinione (mi pare positiva) sulla Cina cambierebbe?


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Pensi che questa “tolleranza” verso gli altri sia propria di Boston in particolare, ci sono luoghi che fanno eccezione o un po’ dappertutto negli Usa è così?
> 
> Gli italo-americani hanno devastato il mondo, non solo l’America Come va la pizza con l’ananas qui in Cina… riesci a cucinare italiano a Boston? Io fino a 5/6 anni fa avevo rinunciato completamente, da 2/3 mi è molto più facile (a Shanghai) trovare gli ingredienti giusti… certo, costa tre volte che in Italia…


Credo che sia il modo tipico di essere qui a nord-est, magari al sud o nel centro degli USA sono diversi.

Riesco a cucinare italiano senza grossi problemi, alcune cose sono un po' care ma si trova quasi tutto fortunatamente.


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Mi piace fare domande “scomode”: ma vivere in una sorta di democrazia autoritaria non è penalizzante? Magari per un adulto uomo di mondo come te probabilmente no, ma se avessi dei figli da far crescere e studiare lì, l’opinione (mi pare positiva) sulla Cina cambierebbe?


io ho due figli, di nazionalità mista. 

Certamente è penalizzante. Il sistema scolastico ha i suoi punti di forza, ma il modo di pensare è uno solo. 

Si cerca di compensare con l’educazione familiare, l’esposizione al viaggio, ed una certa cultura di rispetto delle loro radici: italiane, inglesi e ovviamente cinesi. Laddove secondo me l’intelligenza non ha bandiera. 

Faccio di tutto per far sapere loro che esiste anche altro, li farò studiare sicuramente all’estero per un periodo, poi da grandi sceglieranno loro.


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Credo che sia il modo tipico di essere qui a nord-est, magari al sud o nel centro degli USA sono diversi.
> 
> Riesco a cucinare italiano senza grossi problemi, alcune cose sono un po' care ma si trova quasi tutto fortunatamente.


Io non sono mai stato in Usa, ma qui ho diversi amici americani (New York ed altre realtà metropolitane). Mi colpisce la loro affabilità e la loro apertura mentale. Sono persone estremamente piacevoli.


----------



## Marilson (7 Marzo 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> allora Londra.
> 
> Io ho origini nel Buckinghamshire, ma sono cresciuto in Italia


dove abiti ora?


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> dove abiti ora?


A Shanghai


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> i pregi principali del posto direi che sono, come avete citato voi in precedenza, tutto quello che riguarda la burocrazia, l'assistenza e tutti i servizi forniti (trasporti, tempo libero...) .
> Sono tante cose, a volte piccole a volte grandi, che sommate, pero`, rendono abissale la qualita` di vita con l'Italia, almeno per me.
> Se volete nel dettaglio vi potrei fare diversi esempio molto significativi...


sarebbe interessante saperne alcuni. Non ho proprio percezione di come possa essere la vita in Slovacchia.
Con la lingua come ti trovi?


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (7 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> In che senso i prezzi sfuggono di mano? Non costa più 30 centesimi a pallina il gelato?


prezzi degli immobili triplicati, costo della vita raddoppiato... ai tempi, nel centro della Slovacchia gin tonic+shot di assenzio 2.10 euro


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (7 Marzo 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> sarebbe interessante saperne alcuni. Non ho proprio percezione di come possa essere la vita in Slovacchia.
> Con la lingua come ti trovi?



allora, per la lingua ora lo parlo perfettamente in ogni ambito...quando mi sono trasferito qua ho avuto un'insegnate per 1anno e mezzo, per mettere giu` le basi (quasi tutte le aziende forniscono come bonus ai dipendenti il rimborso di corsi di lingue), poi parli oggi, parli domani e alla fine parli senza problemi.

per quanto riguarda i pregi inserisco anche esperienze personali:

sanita`: qui funziona che devi avere un'assicurazione sanitaria che, a fronte di una piccola spesa mensile, copre molti costi, mentre altri sono calmierati. Esempio personale: avevo un problema al ginocchio, vado dal mio medico di base, che dice di non avere competenze e che quindi ho bisogno di radiografia e visita ortopedica...mi preparo alle attese italiane, e invece la dottoressa mi dice: vai al piano -2 per la radiografia ora, poi quando ti danno il CD con il risultato vai al 4 piano dall'ortopedico. Tempo 45 minuti avevo completato la visita ortopedica e in mano avevo la radiografia e l'impegnativa per una risonanza. Costo 80 cent per il CD. Risonanza fatta dopo 2 settimane la domenica mattina alle 5 , perche` qua le fanno 24/7 anche nei weekend, per accorciare le liste d'attesa.

lavoro: assumono a tempo indeterminato, offrono benefit e stipendi congrui, ci sono possibilita` reali di avanzamenti di carriera e di crescita professionale.

maternita`: il genitore che prende la maternita` puo` stare a casa fino a 3 anni di cui: i primi 6 mesi all 80% dello stipendio, i successivi due anni e mezzo lo stato ti gira circa 220 euro al mese. il datore di lavoro ha l'obbligo di offrirti la stessa posizione entro 2 anni e una posizione di uguale livello e stipendio se rientri dopo i due anni. 
Alla nascita lo stato ti da piu` di 800 euro cash e le aziende hanno di solito un sistema di bonus che ti da 1000 euro cash.

Tasse: fai conto che per una villetta oltre i 100mq e il terreno annesso (almeno 800mq) paghi tra i 30 e i 40 euro all'anno di tasse.

Servizi: funziona tutto e sempre, specialmente i trasporti dove, sia che ci sia -20 o che ci siano 30cm di neve, autobus, tram e treni sono sempre funzionanti e in orario.

Tieni conto che la Slovacchia e` sempre stata considerata est europa, ma si trova in linea d'aria a 50 km da Vienna e faceva parte dell'impero austro ungarico...quindi per molti versi e` piu` simile all'austria che ai paesi esteuropei.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (7 Marzo 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> Grazie della bella descrizione, interessante, provo a seguire il tuo schema, anche per facilitare possibili raffronti.
> 
> Pro:
> 
> ...


 Ho un paio di amici/ex colleghi che sono andati in Cina per motivi professionali, entrambi a Pechino.
Anche loro riportano quello che dici tu a grandi linee.
Hanno detto che sono andati con l'obiettivo di fare 3/4 anni di lavoro infernale (hanno posizioni di upper management e dicono che la cultura del lavoro in Asia significa lavorare anche 16 o piu` ore al giorno su base regolare) per mettere da parte un considerevole gruzzoletto e poi staccare completamente e cambiare vita.


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Ho un paio di amici/ex colleghi che sono andati in Cina per motivi professionali, entrambi a Pechino.
> Anche loro riportano quello che dici tu a grandi linee.
> Hanno detto che sono andati con l'obiettivo di fare 3/4 anni di lavoro infernale (hanno posizioni di upper management e dicono che la cultura del lavoro in Asia significa lavorare anche 16 o piu` ore al giorno su base regolare) per mettere da parte un considerevole gruzzoletto e poi staccare completamente e cambiare vita.


Pechino mi piace molto meno di Shanghai. Un tempo era molto caratteristica, per i suoi hutong e grandi viali alberati (quartieri ad architettura tradizionale), oggi è un bel caos, grigia, alienante.

Shanghai ha un maggiore afflato internazionale, infrastrutture molto pratiche, ed è circondata da città interessanti come Suzhou, Hangzhou, Nanchino, così come piantagioni di te nello Zhejiang, o le montagne nell’Anhui. 
Tutti posti distanti qualche centinaio di chilometri, ma raggiungibili in 1/2 ore con i treni proiettile, a 5/10 euro di biglietto.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (7 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io al momento vivo in italia, ma ho vissuto a Bruxelles quando lavoravo al EP.
> Ebbene si, un oscuro burocrate europeo
> Città bellina, ma lercia.


Ci sono stato una ventina di anni fa, ma ricordo ancora il grigio (esserci stato in giornate nebbiose non aiuta sen'altro) e lo sporco...e` ancora cosi` quindi?


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Marzo 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Ci sono stato una ventina di anni fa, ma ricordo ancora il grigio (esserci stato in giornate nebbiose non aiuta sen'altro) e lo sporco...e` ancora cosi` quindi?


Fino a qualche anno fa si, assolutamente


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2022)

Io ho avuto la fortuna di vivere in tantissime parti del mondo prima di diventare papà e stabilirmi a Milano.
Senza ombra di dubbio i 2 anni a Tokyo sono imbattibili


----------



## Baba (7 Marzo 2022)

Sarebbe interessante sapere com’è la situazione per quanto riguarda i tifosi del Milan all’estero. Sanno chi siamo? C’è qualche tifoso o addirittura un Milan Club?


----------



## galianivatene (7 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Sarebbe interessante sapere com’è la situazione per quanto riguarda i tifosi del Milan all’estero. Sanno chi siamo? C’è qualche tifoso o addirittura un Milan Club?


in Cina ancora molte persone simpatizzano per il Milan. Dai vecchi tassisti che hanno visto il Grande Milan in televisione (nel 92 le prime partite trasmesse in diretta), ai giovani che ancora oggi subiscono il fascino della divisa/tuta. Qualcuno ho visto andare in giro con auto con lo stemma gigante sulla portiera o sul cofano! 
Nelle dirette in streaming su internet il telecronista di turno fa spesso il tifo per il Milan. 
Certo se non viciamo presto qualcosa, quanto durerà l’eco della leggenda?


----------



## sottoli (7 Marzo 2022)

Bellissimo post e molto piacevole da leggere.
Io attualmente sono basato in Niger su programmi di cooperazione internazionale, da 2 anni. Ho vissuto in Somalia (in realtà Somaliland, che è tutta un'altra cosa) per altri 2 anni e altri 2 tra Rwanda e Uganda (paesi splendidi).
Prima di fare la carriera umanitaria ho viaggiato molto, ma posti dove posso dire di aver vissuto veramente sono Australia, per 2 anni, e India, per 1 anno.
Per il resto circa un anno tra vari paesi del sud est asiatico e arcipelaghi, 6 mesi di America Latina, 6 mesi di Iran, Turchia e Balcani, altri 6 in Nepal, ecc ecc..

Non mi metto a elencare pro e contro di tutti i posti, si può intuire che solo molto attratto dai paesi in via di sviluppo, i cui pro principali sono:
- un viaggio nel tempo a volte anche di 100 anni
- un viaggio culturale a volte quasi interplanetario (vedi India o Somalia)
- una vita vibrante e piena di connessioni umane, l'imprevedibilità costante che da sale alla vita e la scoperta di luoghi "incontaminati"
I contro sono chiaramente che sono posti vessati da 1000 problemi e pieni di miseria e vulnerabilità umana, non nego che da expat è facile vedere molti posti come paradisi in terra solo perché alla fine è una posizione di gran privilegio, ci si sente a volte un mix tra Berlusconi e George Clooney 

In paesi sviluppati, più di noi direi, solo l'Australia, di cui ho amato gli enormi spazi aperti, la natura incontaminata, le città a misura d'uomo, la funzionalità dell'apparato burocratico e gli stipendi  , ma di cui non ho sopportato la quadratura mentale estrema, il razzismo, l'intolleranza.

Molto per luoghi comuni e generalizzati, ogni posto meriterebbe pagine e pagine di analisi.
Posso dire che, dopo tanto vagare, forse forse il Mediterraneo è ancora la zona che sceglierei per una combinazione di clima, natura, cibo, qualità della vita, stabilità politica (fino a tempi recenti) e cultura.
Il sud dell'India o le isole meno turistiche delle Filippine o le montagne rwandesi sono posti incredibili, ma viverci a tempo pieno è tosta


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Sarebbe interessante sapere com’è la situazione per quanto riguarda i tifosi del Milan all’estero. Sanno chi siamo? C’è qualche tifoso o addirittura un Milan Club?


Qui a Boston c'è proprio un Milan Club che si riunisce ad ogni partita.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Marzo 2022)

great topic!


----------



## rossonero71 (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Qui a Boston c'è proprio un Milan Club che si riunisce ad ogni partita.


Ma che ore sono lì ora?


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ma che ore sono lì ora?


In questo momento le 15:16


----------



## DMC (7 Marzo 2022)

Io vivo in Inghilterra da quasi 8 anni ormai. Bene qui ho messo su famiglia, lavoro ce ne e' un sacco adesso e le cose sono rimaste le stesse per quanto mi riguarda dopo la Brexit. Magari qualche cambiamento su e giu' ma niente di che. Sinceramente la cosa piu' seccante che e' cambiata finora sono le spedizioni da e per l'Italia. Un incubo burocratico. Vabbe' cambieranno le regole anche li' e si tornera' piu' o meno a quello che era prima.

Avessi potuto avrei votato per la Brexit a suo tempo, nonostante i deliri politici e i tira e molla che sono seguiti.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (7 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sulla scia della discussione sul come si vive in Cina ho pensato di creare un topic sugli italiani all'estero in modo da avere impressioni e opinioni su come si vive in determinati paesi.
> 
> @galianivatene Sei stato accontentato
> 
> ...


Alcuni lo sapranno e altri no, io abito in Rep. Ceca, a Praga.


----------



## el_gaucho (7 Marzo 2022)

Bellissimo post. Tante storie interessanti e tutte diverse.
la mia è banale e meno esotica di altre che ho letto qui, perché sono a Londra da 15 anni. Per altri 10 anni non riesco a vedermi da nessun’altra parte, magari spostarmi un po’ in periferia, ma tra le tante cose negative qui ti senti al centro del mondo, con accesso a tutto. Hai sempre la sensazione di essere avanti a tutti.
Però al contempo è dura immaginare di vivere qui da vecchio. A un certo punto il ritmo ti travolge e pensare di spostarsi in una campagna uggiosa con un pub e un ufficio postale e poco più mi rattrista.
ho avuto la fortuna di visitare tanti posti, per periodi più o meno lunghi, molti dei quali li state descrivendo nelle vostre storie. A parte qualche eccezione, tutti hanno avuto risvolti interessanti, ma è molto bello leggere le storie dei locals che ti danno un idea più precisa rispetto alle sensazioni di un passante.
complimenti a tutti per il topic davvero interessante


----------



## pinopalm (8 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sulla scia della discussione sul come si vive in Cina ho pensato di creare un topic sugli italiani all'estero in modo da avere impressioni e opinioni su come si vive in determinati paesi.
> 
> @galianivatene Sei stato accontentato
> 
> ...


Beh, io sono più di 44 anni che vivo all'estero. Ho cominciato con un anno sabbatico negli USA nel lontano 1978 per poi passare 12 anni in Francia e poi venire di nuovo negli USA dove abito in un sobborgo di Chicago. A causa del campo in cui lavoro (nucleare) mi hanno sempre obbligato a prendere la cittadinanza e ne ho diritto anche a una quarta visto che mia moglie e' colombiana. In Colombia ci andiamo spesso, per cui sono anche "pratico" di quella nazione facilitato dall'essere fluente anche in spagnolo.
Invece di parlarvi di quali sono i pro e i contro delle diverse nazioni, e visto che questo e' un forum sul Milan, io invece vi voglio parlare delle mie peripezie e sofferenze per poter seguire il Milan essendo all'estero. 
Quando arrivo nel 1978 negli USA, sempre a Chicago, l'unica maniera per sapere qualcosa di cosa faceva il Milan era una radio locale che dava spazio a un'ora di programmi in italiano la domenica mattina, e mandava in onda l'ultima mezz'ora di "Tutto il calcio minuto per minuto" per cui almeno sapevo dei risultati. Ovviamente dei risultati internazionali neanche a parlarne come anche di giornali italiani. 
L'anno dopo vado in Francia (sud Provenza) e quindi essendo vicino dico qui almeno potrò sentirmi i canali radiofonici italiani e mi compro la radio più' potente che c’era per beccarmi le partite. Macche', era praticamente una tortura con la voce che veniva e spariva e uno doveva immaginarsi cosa stava succedendo. Poi una mia amica, che era regista alla RAI, mi spiega che loro ricevevano continue proteste riguardo alla ricezione radiofonica all'estero. La ragione era semplice, alla fine della seconda guerra mondiale, siccome avevamo perso, gli alleati ci avevano imposto un limite ridicolo di potenza per l'emissione radiofonica e questo era ancora in vigore negli anni ottanta! Per fortuna poi in Francia lanciano Canal Plus e almeno posso seguire i grandi trionfi delle prime due Coppe dei Campioni del periodo berlusconiano. C’è da dire che almeno a partire da meta' degli anni ottanta posso comprarmi il Corriere della Sera e la Gazzetta dello sport che arrivavano da Marsiglia anche se il giorno dopo.
All'inizio degli anni novanta mia moglie non sopporta più i francesi (troppo pieni di se'), e anche se eravamo praticamente sulla Costa Azzurra mi spinge a rivenire negli USA a soffrire il freddo. E li' comincia un altro calvario per il povero tifoso milanista. Compro una radio superpotente e cerco sulle onde corte, ma anche li' c'e' il solito problema della potenza bassa. Per fortuna c’è' un negozio Rizzoli anche se mi devo fare un'ora per potermi comprare un giornale italiano e almeno essere al corrente di cosa succede. Questi sono gli anni di Capello e dei suoi scudetti. Per fortuna potetti vedere il suo trionfo in Champion, perché un collega catalano aveva il cavo, che da me non arrivava, e che ci permise di vedere a pagamento la partita. Goduria per il 4 a zero al Barcellona. 
Intanto scopro che Rai Italia incomincia a trasmettere via satellite negli Stati Uniti anche se solo per due ore al giorno, ma la domenica mandavano anche in onda una partita. Mi compro una parabolica seria (tre metri) e me la metto in giardino ma mal me ne incolse. La casa era come la maggior parte di quelle nei sobborghi era in quella che si chiama una subdivision dove vigono quelle che si chiamano covenants, una specie di governo con regole. Avrete forse indovinato che mi piombano addosso con la regola che le paraboliche non sono permesse perché non sono estetiche. A quel punto mi scovo un avvocato dall'altra parte del paese (California) che e' specializzato nelle cause per difendere i diritti di quelli che hanno le paraboliche giustamente contro queste covenants che violavano il diritto privato. Per farla breve si va in causa e l'avvocato mi muore d'infarto un mese prima che si passi davanti al tribunale.
A quel punto vendo la casa e vado in un'altra subdivision ma prima mi compro un kit per camuffare la parabolica da ombrello da sole girevole e la piazzo nel patio (a chi e' interessato vi posso far vedere com'era). Resisto qualche anno, fino a quando il vicino accanto non mi denuncia a quelli che gestiscono la covenant. 
Di nuovo vendo la casa e me ne costruisco una in un' altro sobborgo su un terreno di un ettaro lontano da tutti. Siamo all'inizio del nuovo secolo, non passano se non un paio d'anni e questa volta mi piomba il comune con la solita regola della proibizione delle grosse paraboliche, per cui alla fine devo rinunciare. Per fortuna incominciano i servizi internazionali via satellite che si possono prendere con le parabole piccole da 50 cm e me ne metto una sul tetto, e finalmente e' la pace. Di li' poi sono passato ai servizi streaming dove qui per un prezzo ridicolo ($5 al mese) puoi seguire in diretta tutto il campionato italiano, Champions e UEFA. 
Questo per dirvi che voi non sapete come siete fortunati al giorno d'oggi con la globalizzazione. Scusate per il lungo post, ma vi farà apprezzare quanto costa la fede milanista .


----------



## galianivatene (8 Marzo 2022)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Questi sono gli anni di Capello e dei suoi scudetti. Per fortuna potetti vedere il suo trionfo in Champion, perché un collega catalano aveva il cavo, che da me non arrivava, e che ci permise di vedere a pagamento la partita. Goduria per il 4 a zero al Barcellona.


Di tutto il tuo bellissimo post (grazie!), sottolineo questa parte. Soldi ben spesi, il tuo collega catalano credo li abbia spesi in antiacidi e tisane depurative


----------



## Viulento (8 Marzo 2022)

vivo in canada vicino toronto da quasi 10 anni.

personalmente la parte migliore e' il clima.
neve 4-5 mesi l'anno (gestita benissimo dagli spazzaneve), con freddo secco, e in estate in media 27 gradi, ma si arriva anche a punte di 33, che comunque per me sono una pacchia visto che quanto vivevo in italia ero abituato ai 35-40.
punto dolente la sanita', in quanto i migliori se ne vanno negli Usa dove guadagnano meglio e qua rimangono solo i mediocri.
per il cibo se vuoi mangiare all'italiana devi spendere piu' del normale, ed ad alcune cose devi rinunciare.
burocrazia tutto sommato buona, anche se non perfetta.
canadesi effettivamente abbastanza tonti, come pensano gli americani. in compenso molto educati (di facciata) e poco socievoli o almeno in maniera diversa dalla nostra. inoltre dove vivo io, che e' una citta' universitaria, c'e' anche una comunita' gigantesca di figli di cinesi "ricchi" e tantissimi indiani.
negli ultimi 2 anni il caro vita e' aumentato tantissimo tra cui gli affitti aumentati del 40%, questo dovuto al fatto che toronto costa sempre di piu' e quindi sempre piu gente preferisce vivere nelle citta' vicino e fare i pendolari.

tornero' in italia prima o poi.

piu' prima.


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2022)

sottoli ha scritto:


> Bellissimo post e molto piacevole da leggere.
> Io attualmente sono basato in Niger su programmi di cooperazione internazionale, da 2 anni. Ho vissuto in Somalia (in realtà Somaliland, che è tutta un'altra cosa) per altri 2 anni e altri 2 tra Rwanda e Uganda (paesi splendidi).
> Prima di fare la carriera umanitaria ho viaggiato molto, ma posti dove posso dire di aver vissuto veramente sono Australia, per 2 anni, e India, per 1 anno.
> Per il resto circa un anno tra vari paesi del sud est asiatico e arcipelaghi, 6 mesi di America Latina, 6 mesi di Iran, Turchia e Balcani, altri 6 in Nepal, ecc ecc..
> ...


Per curiosità sono andato a cercare delle immagini, cavolo, certi scatti del panorama in Rwanda tolgono il fiato!


----------



## davidsdave80 (8 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non ci vivo più ma ho trascorso gran parte della mia vita in Germania.
> 
> Hanno come tutti i popoli pregi e difetti, ma in loro i pregi superano i difetti, mentre da noi esattamente il contrario.
> 
> ...


Grande, curiosita'.. perche' meglio le nostre?


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Marzo 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Grande, curiosita'.. perche' meglio le nostre?


È difficile da spiegare, la bellezza è soggettiva, a qualcuno piace un tipo di donna a qualcunaltro no e viceversa.

Diciamo che: vestono male, si truccato male, sono in generale poco femminile e poco attraenti.

Di viso non sono gran che ( ma anche questo è soggettivo) e anche se ne trovi qualcuna carina sembra lì manchi qualcosa, tipo una bella insalata a cui però manca il condimento.  Tu se puoi facci un salto, di presenza le cose si capiscono meglio.


----------



## davidsdave80 (8 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> È difficile da spiegare, la bellezza è soggettiva, a qualcuno piace un tipo di donna a qualcunaltro no e viceversa.
> 
> Diciamo che: vestono male, si truccato male, sono in generale poco femminile e poco attraenti.
> 
> Di viso non sono gran che ( ma anche questo è soggettivo) e anche se ne trovi qualcuna carina sembra lì manchi qualcosa, tipo una bella insalata a cui però manca il condimento.  Tu se puoi facci un salto, di presenza le cose si capiscono meglio.


Volentieri, invece a livello lavorativo che differenze hai notato? grazie ancora, bel thread! bravi!


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Marzo 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Volentieri, invece a livello lavorativo che differenze hai notato? grazie ancora, bel thread! bravi!


Quando negli anni 60 mio padre è emigrato il lavoro lo trovavi dietro ogni angolo.

Oggi le cose sono molto diverse si fa fatica, un sacco di disocupati, gli uffici lavoro( Arbeitsamt) sono strapieni, e tutto peggiorato con il covid.


----------



## davidsdave80 (8 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Quando negli anni 60 mio padre è emigrato il lavoro lo trovavi dietro ogni angolo.
> 
> Oggi le cose sono molto diverse si fa fatica, un sacco di disocupati, gli uffici lavoro( Arbeitsamt) sono strapieni, e tutto peggiorato con il covid.


Se pure loro sono messi cosi.. andiamo bene! Pero' comunque dicevi sono , immagino anche sul lavoro, persone abbastanza precise, organizzate e corrette.. perlomeno piu' che da noi. Sarebbe gia sopo questo un enorme upgrade!


----------



## cris (8 Marzo 2022)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Beh, io sono più di 44 anni che vivo all'estero. Ho cominciato con un anno sabbatico negli USA nel lontano 1978 per poi passare 12 anni in Francia e poi venire di nuovo negli USA dove abito in un sobborgo di Chicago. A causa del campo in cui lavoro (nucleare) mi hanno sempre obbligato a prendere la cittadinanza e ne ho diritto anche a una quarta visto che mia moglie e' colombiana. In Colombia ci andiamo spesso, per cui sono anche "pratico" di quella nazione facilitato dall'essere fluente anche in spagnolo.
> Invece di parlarvi di quali sono i pro e i contro delle diverse nazioni, e visto che questo e' un forum sul Milan, io invece vi voglio parlare delle mie peripezie e sofferenze per poter seguire il Milan essendo all'estero.
> Quando arrivo nel 1978 negli USA, sempre a Chicago, l'unica maniera per sapere qualcosa di cosa faceva il Milan era una radio locale che dava spazio a un'ora di programmi in italiano la domenica mattina, e mandava in onda l'ultima mezz'ora di "Tutto il calcio minuto per minuto" per cui almeno sapevo dei risultati. Ovviamente dei risultati internazionali neanche a parlarne come anche di giornali italiani.
> L'anno dopo vado in Francia (sud Provenza) e quindi essendo vicino dico qui almeno potrò sentirmi i canali radiofonici italiani e mi compro la radio più' potente che c’era per beccarmi le partite. Macche', era praticamente una tortura con la voce che veniva e spariva e uno doveva immaginarsi cosa stava succedendo. Poi una mia amica, che era regista alla RAI, mi spiega che loro ricevevano continue proteste riguardo alla ricezione radiofonica all'estero. La ragione era semplice, alla fine della seconda guerra mondiale, siccome avevamo perso, gli alleati ci avevano imposto un limite ridicolo di potenza per l'emissione radiofonica e questo era ancora in vigore negli anni ottanta! Per fortuna poi in Francia lanciano Canal Plus e almeno posso seguire i grandi trionfi delle prime due Coppe dei Campioni del periodo berlusconiano. C’è da dire che almeno a partire da meta' degli anni ottanta posso comprarmi il Corriere della Sera e la Gazzetta dello sport che arrivavano da Marsiglia anche se il giorno dopo.
> ...


Grandissimo, milanista vero


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Marzo 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Se pure loro sono messi cosi.. andiamo bene! Pero' comunque dicevi sono , immagino anche sul lavoro, persone abbastanza precise, organizzate e corrette.. perlomeno piu' che da noi. Sarebbe gia sopo questo un enorme upgrade!


Si precise su tutto.

Non so dove abiti in Italia ma già alla frontiera a Chiasso quando entri in Svizzera entri in mondo diverso.


----------



## DMC (8 Marzo 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Bellissimo post. Tante storie interessanti e tutte diverse.
> la mia è banale e meno esotica di altre che ho letto qui, perché sono a Londra da 15 anni. Per altri 10 anni non riesco a vedermi da nessun’altra parte, magari spostarmi un po’ in periferia, ma tra le tante cose negative qui ti senti al centro del mondo, con accesso a tutto. Hai sempre la sensazione di essere avanti a tutti.
> Però al contempo è dura immaginare di vivere qui da vecchio. A un certo punto il ritmo ti travolge e pensare di spostarsi in una campagna uggiosa con un pub e un ufficio postale e poco più mi rattrista.
> ho avuto la fortuna di visitare tanti posti, per periodi più o meno lunghi, molti dei quali li state descrivendo nelle vostre storie. A parte qualche eccezione, tutti hanno avuto risvolti interessanti, ma è molto bello leggere le storie dei locals che ti danno un idea più precisa rispetto alle sensazioni di un passante.
> complimenti a tutti per il topic davvero interessante



Salve fellow countryman. Io sono stato credo tre volte a Londra pur vivendo in Inghilterra. Ogni volta non vedevo l'ora di andarmene ahah
Comunque ci sono varie altre realta' intermedie tra la megalopoli e la campagna uggiosa con un solo pub


----------



## numero 3 (8 Marzo 2022)

Ragazzi io provo solo invidia , ma veramente tanta, probabilmente non leggerò più nulla di questa bellissima sezione.
È la cosa che più mi è mancata nella mia vita, una lunga esperienza all'estero ma la fretta di trovare " un lavoro fisso" non mi ha permesso quest'esperienza. 
A volte la fortuna di trovare un lavoro subito può rivelarsi un boomerang per me almeno che avrei voluto qualche esperienza fuori confini.
Spero che almeno uno dei miei figli colga l'occasione e possa usufruire di queste belle esperienze. E se si stabiliscono da qualche parte possano ospitarmi durante la vecchiaia.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (8 Marzo 2022)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io provo solo invidia , ma veramente tanta, probabilmente non leggerò più nulla di questa bellissima sezione.
> È la cosa che più mi è mancata nella mia vita, una lunga esperienza all'estero ma la fretta di trovare " un lavoro fisso" non mi ha permesso quest'esperienza.
> A volte la fortuna di trovare un lavoro subito può rivelarsi un boomerang per me almeno che avrei voluto qualche esperienza fuori confini.
> Spero che almeno uno dei miei figli colga l'occasione e possa usufruire di queste belle esperienze. E se si stabiliscono da qualche parte possano ospitarmi durante la vecchiaia.


nella vita bisogna fare delle scelte e a volte piu` a volte meno, ci sono mille fattori che ci condizionano e priorita`che vanno seguite.
Nel tuo caso la ricerca del lavoro, in altri casi la famiglia, la salute.....
Hai scelto quello che ritenevi essere il meglio per te al momento, quindi deve essere in pace con te stesso 

Volevo solo aggiungere che ci sono molti aspetti di cui non si e` parlato...certo, l'esperienza, la novita`...pero` ti assicuro che ci sono anche dei momenti difficili e non cosi` felici...specialmente per quanto riguarda gli affetti, la famiglia e la loro mancanza.

In ogni caso ti auguro di ottenere quello che desideri e, anche se piu` in la` con gli anni, goderti i viaggi e la vecchiaia assieme ai tuoi figli, come meriti


----------



## el_gaucho (8 Marzo 2022)

DMC ha scritto:


> Salve fellow countryman. Io sono stato credo tre volte a Londra pur vivendo in Inghilterra. Ogni volta non vedevo l'ora di andarmene ahah
> Comunque ci sono varie altre realta' intermedie tra la megalopoli e la campagna uggiosa con un solo pub


Ciao , dove abiti di preciso in Inghilterra? 

hai certamente ragione che ci sono realtà intermedie che meritano, ma quelle in cui sono stato e mi sono piaciute o erano eccessivamente care(Cotswolds) o molto remote( Cornovaglia).
Sarei curioso di conoscere i tuoi suggerimenti su aree da considerare quando l’eta’ non mi consentirà più di tenere il ritmo in the Big Smoke


----------



## Marilson (8 Marzo 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Ciao , dove abiti di preciso in Inghilterra?
> 
> hai certamente ragione che ci sono realtà intermedie che meritano, ma quelle in cui sono stato e mi sono piaciute o erano eccessivamente care(Cotswolds) o molto remote( Cornovaglia).
> Sarei curioso di conoscere i tuoi suggerimenti su aree da considerare quando l’eta’ non mi consentirà più di tenere il ritmo in the Big Smoke



Dove vivi a Londra?


----------



## DMC (9 Marzo 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Ciao , dove abiti di preciso in Inghilterra?
> 
> hai certamente ragione che ci sono realtà intermedie che meritano, ma quelle in cui sono stato e mi sono piaciute o erano eccessivamente care(Cotswolds) o molto remote( Cornovaglia).
> Sarei curioso di conoscere i tuoi suggerimenti su aree da considerare quando l’eta’ non mi consentirà più di tenere il ritmo in the Big Smoke



Beh io abito al centro, paese chiamato Burton. Economico e vicino ad un comodissimo aeroporto. Pero' per dirti mi piacerebbe spostarmi ancora piu' a nord, York e' fantastica.
Alcuni posti sono cari, e' vero, ma nessuno e' caro come Londra


----------



## Miro (9 Marzo 2022)

Presente e non  ho vissuto per diverso tempo in Palestina, vedendo entrambe le realtà perché ho vissuto equamente al di qua ed al di là del muro.
Ora non vivo più lì perchè qui in Italia ho un lavoro pubblico, che di questi tempi è una manna dal cielo, ma ho sempre cercato di tornarci e di rimanere in pianta fissa. Chissà, magari tra qualche anno chiedo il trasferimento esterno e si spera possa esaudirsi il mio desiderio.
Ci sarebbero tantissime cose da dire su quel posto, mi limito solo a citare Mahmoud Darwish che scrisse "su questa terra si trova ciò per cui vale la pena vivere".


----------



## el_gaucho (9 Marzo 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Dove vivi a Londra?


Brixton, tu?


----------



## el_gaucho (9 Marzo 2022)

DMC ha scritto:


> Beh io abito al centro, paese chiamato Burton. Economico e vicino ad un comodissimo aeroporto. Pero' per dirti mi piacerebbe spostarmi ancora piu' a nord, York e' fantastica.
> Alcuni posti sono cari, e' vero, ma nessuno e' caro come Londra


Se è il Burton vicino Derby allora lo
conosco. Non ci sono stato ma ho vissuto a Nottingham per due anni e ne ho sentito parlare più volte. Che aeroporto usi? East Midlands/Nottingham o Sheffield/Doncaster?
York adesso è la città on the up and coming per eccellenza. Comprare casa li era un vero affare, adesso che molti lavorano remote, è molto in demand, penso top 3 favourite destination in UK.


----------



## Marilson (9 Marzo 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Brixton, tu?



Barnet, potremmo vederci per una birra in centro qualche volta


----------



## DMC (9 Marzo 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Se è il Burton vicino Derby allora lo
> conosco. Non ci sono stato ma ho vissuto a Nottingham per due anni e ne ho sentito parlare più volte. Che aeroporto usi? East Midlands/Nottingham o Sheffield/Doncaster?
> York adesso è la città on the up and coming per eccellenza. Comprare casa li era un vero affare, adesso che molti lavorano remote, è molto in demand, penso top 3 favourite destination in UK.


Uso East Midlands, è a 25 minuti da casa mia e comodo. Burton era famosa per essere la capitale della birra in UK, oggi ci sono ancora diversi birrifici importanti.
York avrà probabilmente un mini boom se continua così. Speriamo non cambi troppo. Ci sono delle zone davvero carine e il centro storico lo trovo fantastico


----------

